# Off Topic:  Is there a "Mr. PowerPoint" site



## me2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mr. Excel is so great!  

Does anyone know of a similar site for Powerpoint?

To go even further off topic, does any one know if (and how) a PowerPoint presentation can be printed with a control number on each copy?  (not a page number, I know how to do that.)

I need to print 10 sets of hard copies.  I want each set have a unique control number.

I know that I can do this by putting it into the master slide and manually changing it for each set that I print and printing 1 set at a time.  But I hoping for an automated method.

TIA
me


----------



## mart1n23 (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow, someone in the same shoes as me. I need to get hold of a powerpoint forum as well.

I came across your problem with the page numbering aswell, but with no forum help, I struggled.

I recorded a macro instead. (Inserted a textbox onto every page, and entered a persons name in each and every one. Then I printed it once, and repeated for other peoples names until i'd finished, and stopped the macro.)

Long Winded I know, but it works well enough. I'd still like to know how to code it. There must be a way.

Maybe we should suggest to the mrexcel team to create a mrpowerpoint sister site. I'd definately use it!


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, there is a sort-of "sister site:" The Office Experts. 

The forums there cover all Office programs, not just Excel:
http://www.theofficeexperts.com/forum/


----------

